# RRR's Residents :)



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazmyne and Sophie
These two wonderful girls are the two oldest here at our rescue. Purchased from a petstore in 2005, they've been with us ever since. It began with Jazmyne, whom we fell in love with, and then Sophie who was purchased less than a week later to be a cagemate for Jazmyne. They are both wonderful, well behaved girls. We are rather certain they are sisters. They will be having a birthday on February 7th, making them nearly two years old! They are starting to slow down however and their bodies show their age. Jazmyne currently has a second tumor and Sophie's eyes are almost always surrounded by a red discharge. We love them dearly and cherish every moment we have with them.









Mab
The beautiful girl above came to us as a rescue. She and a second girl, named Arith, were kept in a cage with a rat aggressive female. Mab recieved the fewest wounds of the two. She is one of our sweetest, gentlest girls. We decided to keep her after a heart wrenching sickness, which came very suddenly, nearly took her from us. We honestly thought we were going to loose her and it created a bond we are unwilling to break. Close observation, some meds, and lots of tender loving care (including feeding her little bits of baby cereal) got Mab through her sickness. She is very calm and a definate cuddler.









Athme
This is one of our newest girls. Athme came to us as a birthday present to me in late October. She is a lovely girl and also has a pedigree that we are quite proud of. She and her sister (Niobe- below), are the last their breeder will ever raise, as he has decided to stop in liue of there being so few adopters in his area. Athme is a strong girl who can be timid at times, but she is definately a jewel.









Niobe
Our only BEW is also the most timid of the two sisters. She is more cautious, but with work she will learn to relax better in her surroundings. She is absolutely gorgeous and very gentle. Mab, Athme, and her are commonly found crammed inside a small box together, cuddling. Niobe is the little angel of the group and rarely gets herself into trouble.


The Boys









Dobbie
The cute little guy above is the first boy our rescue ever decided to keep. We had, until that time, only had resident girls. Dobbie was rescued from a breeder's stock just before the man sold the extras to a reptile store. He had sold all he could to the petstores who would sell them as pets and thus they found themselves future feeders. Dobbie was only 2-3 weeks at the time and very tiny! We'd have liked to save all of them, but we were out of town and didn't have the space to bring home more because we had two rescues with us at the time. Dobbie is small for his age, but his personality is one of a kind. He's wonderful.









Drizzt
One of our newest and also youngest, this little guy is another rescue turned resident! We got him from an accidental litter that happened locally and are very happy with him. Drizzt is fearless and will walk up to about anything to check it out. And he has a tendency to literally bury himself in the food bowl looking for that favorite piece. We love the little bugger and hope he grows up to be a wonderful cagemate for Dobbie. He is currently being syringe fed.

*Update* He is growing into a beautiful ratman  His color still gives us pause, but we still think he's beautiful. He's still fearless as ever and very determined to be with us whenever possible.









Streaker
This is our only double rex. We named him Streaker because he is always zooming around and is often nearly naked! So obviously pun intended. Streaker came home with us at the same time Sirius did and they are said to be brothers. This little naked guy loves to be fed soy milk from a syringe and will stand in the middle of their baby cereal to eat. We love his crazy whiskers!

*Update* He's not always so naked anymore, but the name has stuck. He's still zooming around like a little crazed bug. He's still shy, but he's getting better.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

They are beautiful! I LOVE MAB!!! haha


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

they are gorgus!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep your eye on Drizzt... I might have to steal him when you're not looking! :lol:

Beautiful rats, all of them


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Athme and Niobe are absolutely GORGEOUS (along with everyone else, of course)! Beautiful kids


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

love your hunnies and their stories!! glad they are in a better home.


----------

